# waiting ssr, how much longer?



## dreamz (May 15, 2010)

hi everyone, i'm new to the site and wondering if anyone can help, 
we have just had a date for ssr   does anyone know if we will start treatment
then ?  or will we have more waiting to do  

Babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya dreamz welcome to the site. I think it depends on your circumstances and how busy the clinic is. It would not hurt to check with them what the next step is and make sure you are on track. 

My experience is my husband had the ssr op in November 08 and we got our treatment planning apt in May 09. I was egg sharing though and it took some time to match me to a recipient. Then there was another few months before we could start (not sure why). At planning in May 09 my treatment was booked in for August. 

Best wishes for your treatment and hope it all moves swiftly for you xx


----------

